
Markov Chain Love Letters in the Post - dkarp
https://lovebyair.com/
======
dkarp
Built this after playing around with Markov chains for a while. I liked the
output and started sending them to my girlfriend who lives 4000 miles away. We
send each other lots of letters as well, so I took it a step further and
automated sending these in the post.

We enjoy it, so I just wanted to share.

